# Legacy 990



## Woodwalker (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi I have a legacy 990 and 2 135watt transformers. Can I run two separate loops with just one controller, command base? Do I need anything else and how would i wire it? Im new to this and I am running American Flyer Legacy trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've moved this to the correct forum.

Yes, you can run many loops with a single Legacy command base, there is only one command base for an entire layout, regardless of how large it is.

The command base just wires the rails. Here's an excellent page to read about TMCC/Legacy with S-gauge. Carl's S Gauge Empire


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

To operate Legacy on a Flyer layout all you need is the 990 base with its Cab 2 controller. Just connect the wire from the terminal on the 990 base to the base post of the transformer. This can be at the transformer or at the track terminal. If you have two loops powered by separate transformers the base posts of both transformers must be connected with the transformers properly phased. Fiber pins if used can only be in the rails connected to the 7-15V post on the transformer. 
The nice feature you will have is you can run Legacy engines on either track. You can also run conventional engines by just using the transformer handle. 
This works as long as you have no reverse loops. Two rail reverse loops require special wiring plus controllers and will require putting the Legacy signal on both rails. There is a video by Mike Reagan on the Lionel website that shows the basics of how to do this if you want reverse loops. The reality is multiple reverse loop wiring and the number of capacitors needed and their location is more complicated than the video implies.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Woodwalker, definitely check out Carl's site as GRJ recommends.
You did not comment on what track and turnouts you will use. If it is Gilbert I recommend you begin with all the turnouts set to regular operation and verify you have a Legacy signal on the entire layout. You can then move the slide button on the turnouts to "two train operation" one by one. Depending on the number and orientation of the turnouts in the track system and which rail is connected to the base post it is possible to block the Legacy signal with the turnouts in the two train mode.The choices are to leave the offending turnout in the regular operation mode or to add a capacitor across that turnout for Legacy signal continuity.


----------

